# Purvis And Bishop



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All first time post for me, i have recently developed an interest in pocket watches mainly due to my wife buying me a gold waltham half hunter for my 40th a few years ago,looks good at those fraternal meetings if you know what i mean!

The reason i am posting this is to ask if anyone has any info on a pocket watch retailer called purvis and bishop from london, i recently picked up a silver hunter by them off ebay a few weeks ago dated 1860, i would love to know more about them. It fascinates me that my silver watch has been knocking around various gents waist coats for over 150 years, what history it could tell. Anyway any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome here.

Was that the auction that ended on March 3rd? Nice watch!

A quote from the web... "Purvis & Bishop operated in Mayfair between 1851-1881, albeit Purvis is recorded from 1810. It is very likely that P&B were retailers and that this...was signed by the retailer as was so common by the 1850's. "

There seem to be a number of their clocks referred to, but few watches...


----------



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

chris l said:


> Hello and welcome here.
> 
> Was that the auction that ended on March 3rd? Nice watch!
> 
> ...


----------



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Chris thanks for your reply, the auction finished on 14th march, but your right it is a nice watch. Have been scouring google but cant seem to find a lot of info about this company and havent seen too many watches by them, am now going to buy a nice silver albert chain to go with it.


----------

